# Can CATNIP Buds Be Made To Look Like Marijuana Buds



## Cybertarian (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Everybody,

I know this will appear strange, but could Catnip Buds be trimmed to look like marijuana buds.

It's just that I need a prop for a pro medical marjuana play, and I don't want to use the real thing for obvious reasons.

Thanks


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 1, 2009)

hXXp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mugwort



eace:


----------



## Rockster (Mar 1, 2009)

You can buy fake cannabis plants.I've seen novelty plastic cannabis plants and I'll bet someone makes them for theatrical/film purposes.

Might be worth a search online?

Edit:Sorry folks,you said buds,my mistake and that Mugwort looks a good contender but to be honest papie mache,glue and green paint could easily make some stage props that would look real enough to the audience.


All the very best with your play,be interesting to hear how it goes?


----------



## city (Mar 1, 2009)

You can always order that legal weed crap from hightimes magazine. Looks like bud but it isn't weed at all. Could you imagine your dealer using that crap as filler? That would suck!


----------



## BCNeil (Mar 4, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> You can always order that legal weed crap from hightimes magazine. Looks like bud but it isn't weed at all. Could you imagine your dealer using that crap as filler? That would suck!


 
Actually I was talking with a large growing regarding using that fake bud as filler.  He told me why?  It costs him a few dollars an ounce to grow real weed, whereas that fake stuff would cost him much much more.


----------



## kalikisu (Mar 4, 2009)

I guess that is like lacing weed. Why? The stuff you put in is more than the bud.
But to the question at hand I think it would depend on how you are showing the weed. If showing joint and blunts thats easy,if showing weed about to be rolled use oregano or a green herb. If its a bud to be shown then I agree with rockster you can make it with paper.


----------

